# Clothes getting stuck in dryer



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

We are having a problem with our dryer. Whenever we run clothes in it, sometimes clothing will get stuck between the drum and the body. The clothing could have a button, snap, a tie, or nothing at all (a corner will get stuck). Whenever I stop the dryer to check (and we know when it happens because of the sound), I can push up on the drum and pull out the piece of clothing that is stuck. Is there anything I can do to keep this from happening? We had a service tech look at it a few years ago and he greased the ball joint that the drum rides on and replaced the plastic ring/glide that attaches to the edge of the drum, but it didn't really help. It is a 10 yr old GE, basic, no bells and whistles. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Model number would help. Thanks. You said the tech replaced the felt and glide assy. So that should be good to go. 

At over 10 years old, it's possible the rear bearing is shot, letting the drying drum oscillate and needs to be replaced as well. IDK. Go online or call ge and explain to them what's going on. They sell repair kits for it, or go to an appliance repair shop. They have youtube video's on how to replace it or discuss it with your technician and see what else he reccommends. Just a thought.

Just don't throw a lot of money at it, as you know, you can get a brand new ge dryer for 299, no bells, no whistles, at the big box stores or sears. Stay tuned, others may have more suggestions for you. Thanks.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks jmon. I will look into possible repair kits for it. The model # is DVL223EB3WW. I will call around and see if anybody carries a repair kit. I've thought about calling a service tech out to look at it, but I don't necessarily want to shell out $75 for him to look at it and then another $100+ for repair work when, like you said, I can get another basic dryer relatively inexpensive new, even more so if I go used. Thanks again for the ideas.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Your welcome centex. Your right about that, I saw a brand new scratch and dent basic dryer at lowes last weekend for 189.00, no bells or whistles.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

My Whirlpool has done that a few times and it's only about 4 years old. I think it's usually the clips on my wife's bras that find their way in there. They are L shaped so it's easy to slide between the drum and body.


----------

